# So How Was YOUR Ice Fishing Season?



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a good season so far. I fished mostly in SW Mich around Kalamazoo, but a bit in the Northern Lower too. Earlier in the year I was doing pretty good on Little Sugarloaf and Limekiln for Bluegill, and managed to get my limit 5 times there. I also fished Asylum and caught a dozen. I tried Pine, Gull, not much for gills there early this season for me. I stored up a ton of fillets and I haven"t gill fished since. I experimented with my tip ups and ended up icing about 20 keeper pike this year, biggest was only 28 1/2, got most of my Pike up north. Fished all tip ups on Pine, Gull, got a 4 1/2 lb bass that way! lol. I also got 45 perch once on Barton and no luck after, all on a chartreuse #2 jigging rap with no bait on it. Kept at 7", biggest was 9 3/4 there, got some bigger ones also at Limekiln and Asylum averaging 12". I also tried some smelting on Gull didn't do so hot but several guys had 50-60 or so. Lately I have just been doing tip ups. I went to Maple Lake today to try for Walleye, there were 3 of us so we had run 6 tip ups and then each jigged something. We were setup by 6:30 and the only flag came about 7, it took it 10ft and dropped it, jeez. Think I am gonna hit the Kalamazoo River for a while, get some Steelies and Walleye.
I might Ice Fish a couple more times, but all in all I think it has been a good season. I got a Arctic Armor suit this year and absolutely love it. And then for Christmas my fiance' bought me a Vexilar, it has been great to have. I got lots of pictures from my ice fishing, and have had a couple days i can brag about and remember.
Good luck to the those of you still ice fishing through March. Maybe I will see you out there.

-Josh C


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice post and congrates on your season so far.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

It was okay, but not as good as seasons pasts.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

not as good as other years and not as bad as some, LOL. No where near the amount of fish in the freezer as there usually is, 

J-


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i'm not throwing in the towel yet, but so far it's been pretty good.
i was able to got out after work more this yr than ever. took the neighbor kids out a couple times & they did well too.
fishing was consistent this yr for me. only twice did i go out& not do what i'd say was bad. 
main problem this yr was a sore,tired shoulder


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Sounds like a good season~!

Mines been awesome. I've caught more Northerns this winter than I ever have, I have a freezer fill of bluegill fillets and pike-steaks  

I'll probably ice-fish one more week and then hit the river for some walleyes.


----------



## peva4me (Dec 17, 2007)

Its just starting.....


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I didn't have a great year or even good year. I did share some quality time with my wife and we had a blast. After yesterday I'm putting up the hard water and going back to river fishing. I managed to not be skunked at any point during this season.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Not good
But its not over yet


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

Julez81 said:


> I had a good season so far. I fished mostly in SW Mich around Kalamazoo, but a bit in the Northern Lower too. Earlier in the year I was doing pretty good on Little Sugarloaf and Limekiln for Bluegill, and managed to get my limit 5 times there. I also fished Asylum and caught a dozen. I tried Pine, Gull, not much for gills there early this season for me. I stored up a ton of fillets and I haven"t gill fished since. I experimented with my tip ups and ended up icing about 20 keeper pike this year, biggest was only 28 1/2, got most of my Pike up north. Fished all tip ups on Pine, Gull, got a 4 1/2 lb bass that way! lol. I also got 45 perch once on Barton and no luck after, all on a chartreuse #2 jigging rap with no bait on it. Kept at 7", biggest was 9 3/4 there, got some bigger ones also at Limekiln and Asylum averaging 12". I also tried some smelting on Gull didn't do so hot but several guys had 50-60 or so. Lately I have just been doing tip ups. I went to Maple Lake today to try for Walleye, there were 3 of us so we had run 6 tip ups and then each jigged something. We were setup by 6:30 and the only flag came about 7, it took it 10ft and dropped it, jeez. Think I am gonna hit the Kalamazoo River for a while, get some Steelies and Walleye.
> I might Ice Fish a couple more times, but all in all I think it has been a good season. I got a Arctic Armor suit this year and absolutely love it. And then for Christmas my fiance' bought me a Vexilar, it has been great to have. I got lots of pictures from my ice fishing, and have had a couple days i can brag about and remember.
> Good luck to the those of you still ice fishing through March. Maybe I will see you out there.
> 
> -Josh C


Good for you man!  Our year hasn't been so good, but then again, we didnt get out a lot.


----------



## sdion100 (Dec 30, 2009)

My year has not been good at all! I went out quite a few times to but got skunked a lot. I have had decent success in years past but this year my luck ran dry. I had my new Eskimo shanty tumble about 200 yards across the ice on a windy day. Today I went out on the slushy mess and kind of fell in a hole getting soaked all the way past my knee, and just going out fishing and spending so much time on the ice and having little success I think I am going to say my ice fishing season is over. Time to concentrate on Turkey hunting in a few months. Glad to hear others had success though. :gaga:


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Mine was good....I personally have not caught a fish yet  will try again this Wednesday though.. I have only been out 3 times this winter. I say it has been good though because that is 3 times more than I have been out in about 30 years (since I was a little kid and my now deceased dad took me). I have taken my youngest boy out once, I got 2 new ice fishing poles, restored my dads two 35 year old tip ups, got a new clam summit shanty, some new tackle, out to one lake I have never been before and will go to one more (hopefully slam em' too).... So basically I got a real good test run for next year  I am however, excited to get the boat back out though. Thanks to all for good info on the M-S

Bry


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

My best year was 06 but this season is right there had a goal of fishing at least 3 times per week and did that kept mobile this year I think that was why the numbers were so good and oh yah X67
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I've had much better seasons , but I can't complain - it's ALWAYS good to get out - I have perch ,walleye & smelt in the freezer.
I'll be getting more soon.


Robert


----------



## ekbelt3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Not so good for me this year... trips were limited and we never got into them the times I was able to get out. Better luck next year I guess. Starting to gear up for cohos in St Joe and walleyes on erie... can't wait to get the boat out!


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

pretty good. numbers whise, probably my best year. lots of small fish though. i fish mostly around big rapids but have made it to lsc a few times. caught a monster bass on a tip up, i am guessing at least 5 lbs, it was 20 inches. got some nice filets in the freezer


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

not over yet, but lets say lots of good memories of fishing with the kids!:coolgleam still cant land a pike for the life of me!!:sad:


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

caught about a million hammer handles and a million 3-4 inch panfish. Did get one 40 inch pike though​


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

the title suggests past tense .... im still in present tense !... will be for a few more weeks !
as usual i will fish 3 months of ice and enuff to eat every time out ...no better ...no worse


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

So far, my season has gone well. I've been fishing every weekend since early January and only got the "white stripe" once. We'll see what happens, I'm still hoping to get out on the ice a few more times this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gravitysurfer (Oct 8, 2009)

bauerj8 said:


> caught about a million hammer handles and a million 3-4 inch panfish. Did get one 40 inch pike though​


Word.

The perch I'm catching are smaller than my pike bait.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Made it out once, step into a 10 inch auger hole that someone packed with snow .  I ended up with a damp foot for the rest of the day and no fish for my discomfort. Still would like to hit it one more time before the thaw.


----------



## Craigsend (Sep 28, 2009)

Well I had my best year ever. That aint saying much as this was my 2nd year ice fishing. Last year I got out about 20 times and managed a whole 3 blue gill, all to small to even think about keeping. This year I have caught hundreds of eater gills and 12 pike over the limit (only ate 1).

Really enjoy the ice alot, but I think my season is at a close with the warm weather comming in this weekend. Last Saturday it was really wet and tuff, the ice was thick but not good hard ice like it has been.

All in all I had a great time and now I am ready for the soft water.

Be careful out there folks!

Craigsend


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Overall it was a mediochre season. Way too many small gills and perch for my liking, and just not enough keepers. Oh well at least I can say I got out there and had fun...now almost on to the soft water.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

This is the best ice fishing season yet. Being on a temporary layoff, i fish every other day and have found 6 or so spots that are producing limits. Perch a plenty, and enough gills already. Start to think about hitting the walleys and pile those on top in the freezer


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

Embarrassing.

Got out about 5 or 6 times and not 1 stinking keeper. This ice fishing is a lot harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

I had a Great season. Perch and Walleye Fry tomorrow night!:corkysm55


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Still going strong, just came off 16'' plus good hard ice. Caught a 11'' gill on tuesday. Should be great for the next couple weeks, gotta love it when the weekend warriors quit for the year. No snow and easy to pull the sled, best time of the year for running and gunning. Fish-on


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

Well my year has not been that great. Haven't got out as much as last year, but enough that I should have better results. I have hit the bay about 6 time and don't have a keeper to show for it.:sad: Only have a few fish in the freezer from the inland lakes. 

(It's getting hard to convince my wife that all the money spent on the shanty, auger, x67c, baits, ect, ect, ect is worth it!!!!):lol: 

Hopefully know that last ice is close things will pick up more.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I had a great year this year! I was able to get out more this year than ever which was nice. I bought a Vex which increased my catches and I managed to fill some zip lock bags with fish.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Pretty good year. Most of the better catches early in the season, but still have gills, specks, perch, and pike in the freezer. Hopefully can get out one more time. Heard the perch are hitting now.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I went often early in the season and had some decent success. (perch on LSC) Got out less often as the season went on and those outings were less productive. I did catch a 28.5" walleye which was my personal best. I'm headed out this afternoon after work and it may be the last time for this season.


----------



## FISH2FRY (Mar 2, 2009)

Its my 3 rd year on the ice and my best.I started fishing lsc for perch and had huge success early,seemed like every trip i got 30 or more big fish.I got my first eyes through the ice on Brest bay,my first attempt i left with 3 fish over 24 in.That got me hooked fished bb a few more times and then made my way to sag bay,slept in my shanty and left with my limit.I lost one rod to a eye i broke one rod by sitting on it,left one on the ice got it back(the kid who found it ended up fishing just a few feet away from me next trip)I'm so happy about the lost and broken stuff because i get to go buy new:lol::lol::lol:.I dint think ill make it out again until next year,but i got pictures and fish in the freezer to keep the adrenalin going until then.


----------



## mich-again (Dec 22, 2009)

FISH2FRY said:


> ...slept in my shanty and left with my limit...


I've thought about the possibility of sleeping in a shanty. I guess it's no different than winter camping, which people do all the time. My first thought was about the potential for deadly fumes... I guess you don't use a heater while you sleep?

This was my first season out in 20 years. I didn't have a shanty, but I will make one next season... and it will be big enough for a cot! :chillin:


----------

